# How many grills is too many?



## lemans (Aug 25, 2014)

My wife yells at me everytime I acquire a new grill.. So I have four now !! They all do different things.. 
  So now I have my CG 5050 w SFB , ECB converted to propane, my new weber gold 22.5. And my brother in law said I have this in the attic for ever and I never use it. Do you want it? A new smokey joe still in the box!!!
I ain't going to say no.
  So how many grill is too many?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 25, 2014)

Lemans, my guess would be , if you have so many that smokers someone calsl that "Hoarders" show , you have too many.

I also have a collection.

Later . . .


----------



## padronman (Aug 25, 2014)

Too many is when your wife is walking out of the house to go stay at her mothers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I have 3  hee hee


----------



## welshrarebit (Aug 25, 2014)

Well let's see...

You still need a mini, wsm, mes, traeger and a cookshack. So you still need five more!


----------



## addertooth (Aug 25, 2014)

It is easy, the number of purses and shoes she has, divided by 3.


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 25, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> Too many is when your wife is walking out of the house to go stay at her mothers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk...might be the right amount.....


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 25, 2014)

Four for me.  My wife bought two of them for me, plus the Smokenator, and strongly encouraged me to get the WSM.  She doesn't like to cook and is happy to leave it to me.


----------



## worktogthr (Aug 25, 2014)

If you include my smokey joe, that I rarely use... I have 6.  My wife thinks I'm crazy, my family and friends think I am crazy and I love every minute of it.  Haha I am always cruising craigslist just in case I see something interesting.


----------



## lemans (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm with you ....


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 26, 2014)

"They do different things" - that's the point exactly. It's like having different shoes for different purposes.

I have a Masterbuilt offset stick burner for serious smoking, an old Weber for hot smoking/grilling, and a Lodge Sportsman for small grilling. But I could do small grilling on either of the first two.

I still want to get a little gas portable shoebox grill, just for simple instant-on grilling that can travel.


----------



## wade (Aug 26, 2014)

I currently have 7 (5 smoker/grills and 2 smokers) and that is as far as I think I can push her understanding at the moment. Two of the grills are gas and so are not used very much.













Smokers1.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 26, 2014


















Smokers2.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 26, 2014






All except the gas ones were in use this weekend.

Unfortunately one side-effect of buying more smokers is that you also have to buy more digital thermometers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Thermometers1.jpg



__ wade
__ Aug 26, 2014






She knows that I want a new WSM but I think if I buy one now the divorce settlement may mean it would work out more expensive than I bargained for - Lol


----------



## knifebld (Aug 26, 2014)

I am kinda lucky cause my wife is my partner in our prep for next year's BBQ competitions...so she is actually fully on board on acquiring additional smokers! :)


----------



## nptwnsmkr (Aug 27, 2014)

I remember an old wise Q'er saying something like "he who dies with the most smokers wins"....  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## smokinadam (Aug 27, 2014)

I got 1 gas smoker, a 22.5 silver, 22.5 gold, a mini and a cg pellet... pretty sure that's all I can pull off for now as the patio is full (maybe next place will have a grill only patio)


----------



## seenred (Aug 27, 2014)

At my house the correct answer was 5...at the time I bought my Rec Tec pellet smoker, I also had an MES, a GOSM gasser, a New Braunfels stick burner, and a Brinkmann gas grill.  That's when Mrs. Red says,  "Some of that stuff has got to go".   :wife:

So the boss has spoken...3 of those rigs are now gone, leaving me with the Rec Tec and the GOSM.

Red


----------



## sqwib (Aug 28, 2014)

Nptwnsmkr said:


> I remember an old wise Q'er saying something like "he who dies with the most smokers wins"....


Well Wades in the Lead!!!


----------



## sqwib (Aug 28, 2014)

Weber Summmit S6-70
Chargriller or something like that
GOSM Big Block
Frank
RVQ Grill mounted on Frank.
Two, Camp Chef Everest High Pressure Two-Burner Stove
Camp Chef PRO 90 with grill box
Firepit/Camp Fire Grill













20100904190.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 28, 2014


















20120721087.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 28, 2014


















20091227052.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 28, 2014


















20101219409.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 28, 2014


















20101219109.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 28, 2014


















20130729589.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 28, 2014


















20081108021.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 28, 2014


















20090621132.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Aug 28, 2014


















20111112312.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Aug 28, 2014


----------



## grillmonkey (Aug 28, 2014)

The correct answer is no more than one of any model (not style). Say you have a Lang offset, and you buy a Yoder offset; no problem. But if you have a Weber Silver, and you buy another Weber Silver, that's too many. A Weber Silver, and a Weber One-Touch, not too many. See how it works?


----------



## wade (Aug 28, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> Well Wades in the Lead!!!





SQWIB said:


> Weber Summmit S6-70
> Chargriller or something like that
> GOSM Big Block
> Frank
> ...


Of course I did not mention my gas Crepe grill before as I was not sure if that counted... but I suppose it should

Is that now a tie? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















350x700px-LL-6beb8b33_Crepe.jpeg



__ wade
__ Aug 28, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Aug 28, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> At my house the correct answer was 5...at the time I bought my Rec Tec pellet smoker, I also had an MES, a GOSM gasser, a New Braunfels stick burner, and a Brinkmann gas grill. That's when Mrs. Red says, "Some of that stuff has got to go".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure am glad Mrs. Red made you get rid of the MES 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  IT is in a good place now.













ss a 15.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 27, 2013


















bacon a 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 25, 2013


















ss 8.JPG



__ themule69
__ Aug 11, 2013


















mes 16.JPG



__ themule69
__ May 21, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## themule69 (Aug 28, 2014)

The correct answer in 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I have 10 acres so I still have room
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## padronman (Aug 28, 2014)

Wade said:


> I currently have 7 (5 smoker/grills and 2 smokers) and that is as far as I think I can push her understanding at the moment. Two of the grills are gas and so are not used very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure hope you own a food business 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   how many people are you smoking for?


----------



## sqwib (Aug 28, 2014)

Wade said:


> Of course I did not mention my gas Crepe grill before as I was not sure if that counted... but I suppose it should
> 
> Is that now a tie?
> 
> ...


That is sweet, no tie Dude you are in the lead...just don't die on us just to win.


----------



## wade (Aug 28, 2014)

PadronMan said:


> I sure hope you own a food business
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last weekend I was catering for over 30. Annual family summer party.

2 thick whole Briskets (12 pound total)

8 racks of ribs - meat still on (17 pound total) 

2 whole pork shoulders (10 pound total)

2 large chickens (8 pound total)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168404/summer-event#post_1227013


----------



## themule69 (Aug 28, 2014)

He who dies with the most toys wins.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 28, 2014)

I doubt my wife would ever complain about my outdoor cooking/smoking gear, but if she does THIS THREAD IS MY TRUMP CARD!!!!!  Woo Hoo!  I need to go shopping!


----------



## padronman (Aug 28, 2014)

Noboundaries said:


> I doubt my wife would ever complain about my outdoor cooking/smoking gear, but if she does THIS THREAD IS MY TRUMP CARD!!!!! Woo Hoo! I need to go shopping!


Careful playing those cards......she may beat you on the "River"


----------



## seenred (Aug 29, 2014)

themule69 said:


> I sure am glad Mrs. Red made you get rid of the MES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah David...its in a good place, and I'm glad to see its still goin' strong!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, so glad it isn't just me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have an electric commercial fridge conversion, a 1st gen MES30 w/ mailbox mod, a Weber 22.5 OTG, a Charbroil American series horizontal, and a Charbroil 5-burner propane grill. Of these, I rarely use the Charbroils any more. I do use the side burner on the propane grill to start my charcoal chimney, though.


----------



## brooksy (Aug 29, 2014)

At the moment I only have 5 a mini, my beast, old char griller, camp cooker and a little hibachi. Have two empty drums at the house for a uds just haven't decided how I want to put it together yet. I'll have as many as I want cause I wear the pants at My house (when the boss isn't around)


----------



## bbqhead (Aug 30, 2014)

well I saw this question posted and I had to go take inventory. here is what I came up with :  the ole' hickory c.t.o. ,fec-100, louisana tailgator pellet smoker/grill , hasty-bake legacy , hasty-bake portable smoker/grill , small weber grill , cook 'n' kettle junior ,< < a true classic ,a char-broil cooker that looks like a wsm  , a home made grill , a southwest smoker currently in rehab for restoration . I think that's all I can think of for now .   I think I got a smoking addiction don't I ?  and also a 24' and a 5'x10 comp trailer.  Dang ,its a Good thing I'm single !!!!!!


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 30, 2014)

As we enter this end-of-summer holiday, let us take pause to remember and appreciate that the BBQ departments in the stores are filling with markdown tags.


----------



## wade (Aug 30, 2014)

Yes often a great time to buy - especially if they are ex-display


----------



## bluewhisper (Aug 30, 2014)

I have my eye on a little shoebox gas grill that has been marked down from $29 to $22. The closest thing I have to that is the Coleman Road Trip that pops up like an ironing board - a bit much to mess with when I just want a quick simple grill like some burgers.

But then, I don't have a charcoal shoebox  either these days...

As for paraphernalia like tongs or spatulas, I can't possibly justify getting more. I have too much already.


----------



## themule69 (Aug 30, 2014)

BlueWhisper said:


> As we enter this end-of-summer holiday, let us take pause to remember and appreciate that the BBQ departments in the stores are filling with markdown tags.


HMMMM maybe I need
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

